# Heat trace



## cda (Jun 12, 2013)

From stookey

Listed heat trace

http://www.tycothermalcontrols.com/assets/Americas/English/Document/Miscellaneous/5373/H58652_Fire_Sprinkler_Reprint_0610.pdf


----------



## TheCommish (Jun 13, 2013)

Interesting, now let's see the track record, along with all the monitoring requirement to the fire alarm system


----------

